# First time Shooting a Morning Sunrise



## mswiech (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, First time out taking pictures of the sunrise. Located the highest point in the city I live in to take the shots.  My daughter and I were about to leave as the sun was just not cooperating this morning, and half way down the trail the sun started to come up from the haze in the horizon.  Please let me know what you think.

D3100
50mm F/1.8G
F11
1/80
-1 EV
ISO 100




_DSC0053 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr


D3100
50mm F/1.8G
F5.6
1/640
-2 EV
ISO 100




_DSC0059 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr


D3100
50mm F/1.8G
F10
1/40
0 EV
ISO 100




_DSC0048 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr


D3100
50mm F/1.8G
F5.6
1/1250
-1 EV
ISO 100




_DSC0108 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

D3100
50mm F/1.8G
F11
1/125
-1 EV
ISO 100




_DSC0064 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2011)

The third one it is!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 17, 2011)

Perhaps show more beneath the horizon. I like them.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2011)

If you're going to post multiple photos, it is very helpful if you number them.

Do you have a lens wider than 50 mm? Like a 18 mm or an even shorter focal length (wide angle)?

Having a couple of GND (Graduated Neutral Density) filters is handy for sunrise/sunset shots, as is a CPL (Circular PoLarizing) filter if you are shooting a landscape at sunrise/sunset with the Sun 90° to the lens axis.

These will fit your Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D:
Schneider 52mm Grad ND 0.6-4X (502) Filter (65-078907 

B+W 52mm Circular Polarizer Slim MRC Filter


----------



## jgooz (Jul 17, 2011)

ya id say #3 for me. the rest are pretty but my eyes just kinda swim around them aimlessly. i dont even try to catch sunrises. i have enough trouble with sunsets lol but i am pleased with my 24mm-105. you'd need an 18 at the least i would think for a great wide shot of the sky due to crop sensor.


----------



## mswiech (Jul 17, 2011)

KmH said:


> If you're going to post multiple photos, it is very helpful if you number them.
> 
> Do you have a lens wider than 50 mm? Like a 18 mm or an even shorter focal length (wide angle)?
> 
> ...



Thanks KmH...I do have the 18-55mm kit lens, but I have a goal of just using the 50mm for at least 1yr so I can be non-reliant on zooms etc...I will number the photos next time around. No I don't have any GND or CPL filters yet, but that's in the works. The ones you suggested would not fit my 50mm as its the AF-S 1.8G lens. I used to have the 50mm f1.8d but I have since got rid of it for the newer AF-S lens due to the fact I have a D3100 without a build in motor in the camera.  I am sure I can find a 58mm filter for that lens.

@Lafoto and jgooz thanks for the comments. I too like the 3rd pic as well. Cheers.


----------

